# Shredded paper with ink?



## Nibbles96 (Aug 3, 2009)

Is shredded paper with ink on it safe for rabbits to dig in? I was just wondering because I have a large storage bin that I have used for my previous hamsters' cages and I was going to fill it up with sand for him to dig in but they didn't have any, so I was just going to use shredded paper for now. The thing is, all of the paper in the shredder has ink on it and I wasn't sure if it was safe for them since Nibbles would probably chew on it. :?



Nevermind, I found my answer on google. Can a mod please close this thread?


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Aug 6, 2009)

I have given my buns a play cage full of shredded paper, but I only used ones that didn't contain ink... since they chew on it, I figured it wouldn't be a good idea. But what I found was that it quickly became a great toilet lol.


----------

